# Breeding age of TBs?



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Strangely enough I cannot find the breeding age of TBs.

Anyone know? or is it more of a size thing? I believe my BB is 7 months old now and about 1" in size.


----------



## CatOhCat (Jan 20, 2014)

Usually it's about 1.5cm for males and 1.7-2cm for female to be breeding. But there is no warranty for TWB as I have a female BB that is over one year old yet no breeding, while her brothers & sister is doing well.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

In general going by size is more reliable than age, and because of many other known and unknown reasons, a shrimp may not breed even if he/she is sexually mature. This not only applies to TB, it applies to all bee shrimps, and less but surely to Neos as well.


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Interesting! I only have 3 taiwan bees in with my crystals and the two females (one BKK, one RKK) became berried within a month of getting them. Don't know age, but they were/are not quite full grown. Glad I got so lucky and didn't have to wait forever!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

emathieu55 said:


> Interesting! I only have 3 taiwan bees in with my crystals and the two females (one BKK, one RKK) became berried within a month of getting them. Don't know age, but they were/are not quite full grown. Glad I got so lucky and didn't have to wait forever!


Consider yourself very luck, wish I was as lucky as you are ;-)

I don't know about others, my TBs grow slowly (slower than I like them to). One thing is I don't feed much, 2-3 times a week and very small amount. I know they will grow faster if I feed them more (as I have tried that), but with so many tanks I have I don't want to bother with the issues that come with more feeding.


----------

